# CAT FISH



## WATERWAYZ31 (Mar 29, 2009)

WENT SURF FISHING LAST NIGHT CAUGHT SEVERAL CATFISH. ARE THEY GOOD EATIN?


----------



## Juschill (Apr 30, 2009)

Never tried them. Always heard bad things though. Very bony and definitely don't let the side fins stick you. I'll cut the bellies out and use them as bait. Other than that, I'd throw them to the gulls.


----------



## cert-315 (Apr 13, 2009)

I will confess this one time, and one time only, I tried one about a month ago. It sucked, big time. Temper that with the fact thatI do keep and eat the Gafftopsail filets, which are pretty darn good. But no, the run of the mill hardhead cats are :sick


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

I will only eat the sail cats the hard head is NASTY


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

> *ShaneLane (5/11/2009)*I will only eat the sail cats the hard head is NASTY


Ditto! I'll have no problem keeping the Gafftops! Its all in how I clean them too! They turn out to be just fish fingers, no bloodline, no bones, no skin, pretty good tasting is all I can say. I like the bigger Gafftops!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

You can make a couple of slits on either side of a gaff topsail cat's tail then let it bleed to death and there will be no bloodlines.



I fillet them then soak in buttermilk for a tad, then batter and fry. I have also baked them.



I used to sell freshwater catfish and could pass off a gaff topsail as a freshwater cat with no problems. They made me leave the heads on a skinned catfish to prevent this practice. Distrustful people! I wouldn't do it, of course. C2


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I saw a recipe for Hard Heads in an old Cajun Cookbook one time... Will see if I can dig it up, but den u no dem ole cayjuns well ette bout anyting............


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sails are predators....there fore they eat good (white meat)

Hard uns eat trash....there fore the taste like crap!!!


----------



## WATERWAYZ31 (Mar 29, 2009)

THANX FOR ALL UR IMPUT FELLAS:bowdown


----------

